

Launched The Kinspir Landing Website -- Feedback Greatly Appreciated - Theaxiom
http://blog.kinspir.com/2011/04/16/kinspir-landing-website/

======
YuriNiyazov
It is very unclear what this thing does. It sounds like Google Wave, and it
was very unclear what Google Wave did. You need to beat on this with the
simple stick.

